# stair lift



## Vellatutchai (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, does anyone know a rough cost of having a stair lift supplied and fitted.

Any info would be most helpful.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is (or was) a shop that sells all sorts of disability aids including if I remember rightly stair lifts. I think it is near the St. George hotel traffic lights.
I would suggest you ask them for a quote.


----------



## Vellatutchai (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you I will try them.


----------



## Vellatutchai (Jun 11, 2012)

*stairlift*



Vellatutchai said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know a rough cost of having a stair lift supplied and fitted.
> 
> Any info would be most helpful.


Sorry forgot to say we are in Paphos Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vellatutchai said:


> Sorry forgot to say we are in Paphos Cyprus


Yes I am talking about near the St. George hotel on the main coast road Paphos to Coral Bay.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Vellatutchai said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know a rough cost of having a stair lift supplied and fitted.
> 
> Any info would be most helpful.


Paraquip is a company run by disabled people for the hire of disability equipment (wheelchairs, hoists, walkers etc). They are really friendly and should be able to answer your question and recommend a specific company to deal with.

Call Chris on 99647669, or e-mail [email protected]

GC Paraquip Cyprus mobility scooter hire, wheelchair hire, adapted airport transfers in Cyprus, equipment sale, care or nurse hire. Disabled, wheelchair user? For a holiday in Cyprus, GC Paraquip arranges rental of electric hoists and other equipment


----------



## Vellatutchai (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks have sent email now


----------

